# Safety Glasses



## Techie (Jun 18, 2009)

Is there a pair that shines above the rest?

I've filtered through about every design I could find in the $2-5 range and they've all been garbage imo. Finding a pair that won't slide down my face is a tough job.

I was thinking of getting these: http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/11653.html

Anti fog and ability to keep dust/ woodchips from coming around the sides and bottom are a plus for me


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Try the radians rad infinity from safetyglassesusa. We have gotten these several times and they are very comfortable and cost is about $5.50/pr if u buy 12 or more. I usually buy a few dozen of glasses that we like and buy a few singles of other ones we haven't tried yet. Each guy gets to be a guinea pig for 1 new brand each time.


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

I got some at the HD for $15 and they've been the best sunglasses I've had in years. Everything adjusts on them and they have great clarity. My wife bought me some Maui Jims for my birthday but I still wear my HD ones, love em.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Techie said:


> I've filtered through about every design I could find in the $2-5 range and they've all been garbage imo.


:blink:

You actually expected to find quality eye protection at that price in minimum quantities ?


----------



## Techie (Jun 18, 2009)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> You actually expected to find quality eye protection at that price in minimum quantities ?


Well I had no benchmark to go by at the time but now I do 

I just stumbled upon these "clic" glasses, hoping they make a safety/osha approved pair soon http://impulseclics.com/whatclicks.html


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Techie said:


> I just stumbled upon these "clic" glasses, hoping they make a safety/osha approved pair soon http://impulseclics.com/whatclicks.html


Do you need prescription Z87's?


----------



## NNY (Aug 29, 2009)

We put a little heat to the nose bridge and bend them to fit snug . Gives a nice tight fit and comfy . Key word is "little" .


----------



## promoves101 (Oct 8, 2009)

safety glasses are necessary tools in construction and everyone should have it to protect their eyes. I don't have one suggest but, try to find a good quality safety glasses that you are comfortable.


----------



## joe5769 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Best prices*

Hey,
I found a company based in NY that has the best prices on safety glasses. They dont have a website, you have to call to place an order. 
You might want to try them out, they have almost everything. 
............................................
They usually sell only wholesale but will sell retail if you call them.
Good luck!!


----------

